# I lost my sweet friend yesterday -



## cy1 (Sep 22, 2005)

I lost my best friend of the past 10 years- I feel so bad - the pain is so bad- I cannot stop crying
He died of complications - he had diabetes and infections and he lost the battle- he died next to me in the Animal Hospital last night- I said goodbye to him - I know he is in haven with all the beautiful angels out there.
I would welcome any thoughts 

Thank you so much


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your little friend. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

So sorry to hear about your loss. We lost our Mitsie on Dec. 23rd. Right now I know it hurts and it will for awhile, but try to rember the good times you had with your cat and it will bring a smile to your face. It did ours.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Words can't express how we feel. *HUG*.


----------



## cy1 (Sep 22, 2005)

*I lost my sweet friend yesterday*

Thanks guys
You’re so right, words are never enough- I feel this big void in my heart and I miss him so much, I keep saying that all the money in the world I will pay to bring him back to me. But I guess this was his time to leave us- he was very sick, he dies in the hospital of heart failure. I talked to two of his doctors today and they both said that being in the hospital stressed him more, but you know how it goes. 
He had the diabetes and he was old and he had fatty liver, and all it started when he stopped eating for only 2 days, and then it was a serious of events – next thing you know – he is dead…
I thought I was going to die last night in the hospital when I heard the vet doctor on stuff
I feel in my heart that maybe I could have done more, or something to bring him back to us.

But I will try to focus on the positive and on the good times we’ve had to together, we also have here his best body - another sweet kitty that we're trying to make her feel as comfortable as possible, I think she know that Pottie is not coming back -so so sad

But I am giving her extra love and extra attention

Thanks for being there for me and keep those emails coming – it helps J


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so sorry about your cat.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

I am so sorry  May your sweet boy RIP and I hope your little girl kitty is okay too, she must miss him.

_A Message from Heaven _
Speak not of death for there is no such thing-there is merely a parting of the ways.I will walk on a little while and wait for you to count the sum of all your days.And when you come you'll find me waiting with shining eyes and silken well groomed fur.You'll take me in your arms just as you used to do and angel choirs will be drowned out by purrs.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm sorry I missed your post and my condolences is rather late. And you are right, more words of encouragement from the cat forum friends helped me get through the painful time. I wish you peace in your heart.


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm so sorry. Time will help. I hope soon you can remember the good times. When I lost my Gizmo a couple years ago (he was 11) I couldn't even talk about him for months. But now I laugh and talk about how funny and sweet he was.

Good luck and feel better!


----------

